# Logo/signature help



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've seen some really neat sigs and logos on all of your pieces. I was wondering what methods and tools all of you use to apply yours. It's a really cool idea, and with people already lining up to buy some from me, it'd be cool to put a sort of signature mark on my slingshots. Any help or insight is much appreciated.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

One option is burning your sig/logo into wood and one mainstream branding iron supplier is -- http://www.brand-first.com/index.htm

I don't know what their quality is like -- I just found the site while surfing one day. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I carve my little dragonfly by hand with a carvers veining gouge.... its not too difficult as long as you keep your logo simple


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> One option is burning your sig/logo into wood and one mainstream branding iron supplier is -- http://www.brand-first.com/index.htm
> 
> I don't know what their quality is like -- I just found the site while surfing one day. Good luck with your hunt.


cool, thanks. I was considering this option.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

dan ford said:


> I carve my little dragonfly by hand with a carvers veining gouge.... its not too difficult as long as you keep your logo simple


That's cool, I'd be scared to mess up and ruin the whole SS. Although I am a pretty decent artist, i'm not sure how well skill with a pencil would translate to skill with a carving tool...


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> dan ford said:
> 
> 
> > I carve my little dragonfly by hand with a carvers veining gouge.... its not too difficult as long as you keep your logo simple
> ...


Just practice a little on some scrap before you have a go on a SS .....also i find it easier to carve on end grain where possible ,no grain direction to worry about then


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dan ford said:


> DecoyOctopus96 said:
> 
> 
> > dan ford said:
> ...


write it out with a pencil and then just follow your lines


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I posted this before, but you can also do some chemical burning with Ammonia Chloride. A rubber stamp and a heat gun will be a lot of fun.

http://makezine.com/projects/make-35/chemical-woodburning/


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> I posted this before, but you can also do some chemical burning with Ammonia Chloride. A rubber stamp and a heat gun will be a lot of fun.
> 
> http://makezine.com/projects/make-35/chemical-woodburning/


That's cool, i'll have to look more into that. Many thanks.


----------

